# Best free IRs out there?



## MetalHeartGR (Jan 3, 2015)

I know it might have been asked tons of times, but most of the old threads have broken links... So I'm asking which are your favorite free guitar cab IRs and (if you can) post a working link


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 3, 2015)

My favorites at the moment are s-preshigh, marshall mode four and orange 2 mics.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 3, 2015)

Telos.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 3, 2015)

Guitarhacks


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 3, 2015)

Go here. 2nd post down. All you'd ever need...literally hundreds of them in there...the GH IRs are great, as posted above, and they're in there.

GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - 7 Deadly Sins IR Pack


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 3, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Go here. 2nd post down. All you'd ever need...literally hundreds of them in there...the GH IRs are great, as posted above, and they're in there.
> 
> GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - 7 Deadly Sins IR Pack



What all is in that pack?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 3, 2015)

Dude, seriously.....WAY too much to list. All the GH impulses, a bunch of Redwirez stuff, tons of different cabs and poweramp shit....if it's a free IR, it's in there. Grab the zip and open it, and you'll see. it's HUGE. There's no way for me to list it here...even if I just took pics of the folders in it, it'd take probably 10 full screen pics, not counting what's in the folders.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 3, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude, seriously.....WAY too much to list. All the GH impulses, a bunch of Redwirez stuff, tons of different cabs and poweramp shit....if it's a free IR, it's in there. Grab the zip and open it, and you'll see. it's HUGE. There's no way for me to list it here...even if I just took pics of the folders in it, it'd take probably 10 full screen pics, not counting what's in the folders.



Is the site and zip file clean? I'd rather buy Recabinet than download a pack of free stuff with the backdoor mod or extra fun virus option.


----------



## tomsargent (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's a link to my dropbox folder containing my collection of free IRs. Inside you'll find God's Cab (my favorite), Redwirez Marshall cab, Kalthallen Cabs, Sperimental Pack 1.09, Guitar Hacks, and EtherialEntity's 6505+ Orange 4x12. Happy recording and mixing!


----------



## Fretless (Jan 3, 2015)

What's funny is gh impulses are some of the older ones out there, especially the original ones, and yet they are still so great even with all of these HD cabs and other IRs that have come out since. They're still some of my favorites too.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 3, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is the site and zip file clean? I'd rather buy Recabinet than download a pack of free stuff with the backdoor mod or extra fun virus option.



I've had it for a long time and that's exactly where I got it from. No issues.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 4, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> I've had it for a long time and that's exactly where I got it from. No issues.



Awesome man. I'll check em up later.


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Jan 5, 2015)

tomsargent said:


> Here's a link to my dropbox folder containing my collection of free IRs. Inside you'll find God's Cab (my favorite), Redwirez Marshall cab, Kalthallen Cabs, Sperimental Pack 1.09, Guitar Hacks, and EtherialEntity's 6505+ Orange 4x12. Happy recording and mixing!



Thnx! had some trouble sownloading the folder, because the file was too big.. I dowloaded seperately the subfolders. 

@All thnx for the recommendations!


----------



## TRaoul (Jan 6, 2015)

My best results using free impulses was by mixing the two catharsis fredman impulses (off-preshi and on-pres8) with a Kalthallen. By the way, huge processing chain after the cab sim.

I highly recommend you check the Rosen Digital Impulse packs after saving a bit money. They really sound great right out of the box and you get a professional sound with only minor tweaks.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 6, 2015)

I love you guys..


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jan 7, 2015)

I bookmarked this for later, as I've been saving up for a Rivera Rockcrusher, and have goals to use IR's with it's direct out. 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## crg123 (Jan 7, 2015)

The free catharsis (does anyone know what these were modeled after?) ones are great. I use them mixed into a lot of my AFX XL patches.


----------



## matisq (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm using SinMix IR pack. It's not free (10 Euro) but I think they are really great!
SinMix IR Pack - SinMix KPA Profiles


----------

